# Pics with Santa!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

These are from a fundraiser for Shut Down Puppy Mills and Broken Promises Rescue...I think the pics are HYSTERICAL. :biggrin:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such pretty dogs. I just love how they always have there eyes on there master.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Such pretty dogs. I just love how they always have there eyes on there master.



Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The second one is hyseterical. I don't care What you say, I'm not giving Santa a ride!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, all of these pictures of people's dogs with Santa have me CRACKING UP! hilarious, I can't even imagine what it would be like if I tried to get my dogs to take a picture with Santa! Your dogs certainly are gorgeous though, I especially love Malcom's color!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Man, all of these pictures of people's dogs with Santa have me CRACKING UP! hilarious, I can't even imagine what it would be like if I tried to get my dogs to take a picture with Santa! Your dogs certainly are gorgeous though, I especially love Malcom's color!



Thank you!

The noodles were pretty skeptical about Santa. Lila was pretty good about sitting there, but Malcolm ran straight into my lap once I released him from his stay. It went better than I had expected, though - I was SURE Malcolm would "WOO WOO" at Santa. No one ever tells you to socialise your dogs to men in weird costumes... :suspicious:


----------

